# 04 650 v2



## Monster500s (Sep 3, 2015)

Has hmf jet kit k&n & with 30x9x14 backs.
What color spring do I need to turn the 30s good with out killing a lot of top end?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

EPI red secondary or one of VFJ's secondary springs. Maybe an EPI almond primary if you want a little stall.

---------- Post added at 07:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:29 AM ----------

Gonna kill the top end anyway if you wann run them 30's


----------



## Monster500s (Sep 3, 2015)

Ok thanks. I talk to John about it..


----------

